# X-22 Backpacker Stock – Ruger® 10/22 Takedown



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pretty cool package

X-22 Backpacker Stock – Ruger® 10/22 Takedown®


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 14, 2017)

I really like the concept but the design, like almost everything magpul, is not to my eye.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 23, 2017)

Just saw this with pop on tv the other day. Pretty cool.

M.


----------

